# Una mirada a los nuevos "baffles" diseñados por S. Linkwitz



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2012)

Les traigo el link al nuevo diseño de baffles dipolares (estos son monitores ) que ha presentado Sigfried Linkwitz en su web:





​
*http://www.linkwitzlab.com/LX521/Description.htm*

Les recomiendo que, aparte de mirarlos por que no son muy bonitos, lean el por qué están diseñados de esta forma y las conclusiones respecto a la respuesta de la sala cuando se la excita con estos baffles ubuicados en los lugares correctos.... y luego de esto me quedé así:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....Les recomiendo que, aparte de mirarlos _*por que no son muy bonitos,*_ lean el por qué están diseñados de esta forma .......



La opinión Bonito / NO bonito es siempre subjetiva, MI subjetividad me dice que son horribles.

De momento no recuerdo donde, pero ese diseño (O demasiado parecido) ya lo había visto y hace ya tiempo.


----------



## Garhard (Oct 28, 2012)

Coincido con Fogo, creo haberlo visto hace tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2012)

A mi también me suena conocido, pero la verdad es que no sé de donde, y si era dipolo o nó.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 29, 2012)

¿Os parecen bonitos esos baffles?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2012)

No es el tema de que sean bonitos o feos, lo que quería que se analizara son los estudios y la tecnología detrás de ellos para lograr la imagen sonora que dicen que logran.
Si querés dipolos mas bonitos tenés los ORION:


----------



## 2SC2922 (Oct 29, 2012)

A diferencia de los Orion, los LX521 son monitores de 4 vías, son mas planos, tienen mejor patrón de radiación, etc.
En sistemas de este nivel se deja de lado la estética que es lo que menos importa, pero se mejora la calidad de sonido.
Linkwitz dice que experimento con varios frentes, pero con esa forma irregular logro mejorar el patron de radiacion a alta frecuencia. 
Lastima que se necesitan mas de 22 metros cuadrados de sala para aprovecharlos.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 29, 2012)

mmmmm  hay una cosa clara, son muuuyyy feos 
Ahora vamos con lo poco claro, me parece que Linkwitz busca que, en salas con poco y nada tratamiento acústico, nuestro equipo suene bien, esto me parece perfecto pero no engancho la onda del dipolo, hacer esto es un lio, hay muchísimas variables desconocidas, hasta el mismo cita que estos bafles con un TR60 de 750ms (lo normal en salas no tratadas) suenan como un bafle omni en una sala con TR60 de 250ms (bastante muerta), ¿no es mas fácil acustizar y conocer las variables que usar esto?
Por que ademas, con las herramientas básicas de la acústica (reflexión, absorción y difusión) no necesitamos una sala enorme para lograr buenos resultados, haciendo un buen tratamiento y usando bafles omidireccionales podemos "simular" lo que queramos...
En fin, si queremos soluciones mas radicales todavía, por que no usamos bafles array para el sonido directo y dipolos "escondidos" con el null apuntando al punto de escucha para generar ambiencia a gusto, con un simple potenciómetro podríamos pasar de sala muerta a viva en un instante...
Que se yo, Linkwitz es un genio, pero la esta pitufiado me parece 

pd: profe no se enoje!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2012)

Jajajaja! No me enojo!
Solo me sorprende la visión de este hombre, que en vez de hacer un bardo acustizando la sala para adecuarla a los patrones de radiación convencionales, usa la sala tal como está y cambia los patrones de radiación para minimizar la excitación de los nodos resonantes.
Y eso sin contar la dimensión de la imagen sonora y el ocultamiento aural de los "baffles".
En verdad, no se puede negar que este hombre es un genio proponiendo soluciones contrarias a lo normalmente aceptado, y todo con el solo fin lograr la mejor reproducción posible usando la sala tal como está .


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 29, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Jajajaja! No me enojo!
> Solo me sorprende la visión de este hombre, que en vez de hacer un bardo acustizando la sala para adecuarla a los patrones de radiación convencionales, usa la sala tal como está y cambia los patrones de radiación para minimizar la excitación de los nodos resonantes.
> Y eso sin contar la dimensión de la imagen sonora y el ocultamiento aural de los "baffles".
> En verdad, no se puede negar que este hombre es un genio proponiendo soluciones contrarias a lo normalmente aceptado, y todo con el solo fin lograr la mejor reproducción posible usando la sala tal como está .



Si, pero deja demasiadas variables al azar que no me gusta, como dije antes, podemos usar soluciones mas radicales (aunque si debemos tocar la sala, pero de una forma mas simple) que se adecuan a TODA sala, y no a las que tienen las proporciones ideales para este sistema, fijate que irónico, el sistema intenta usar la sala tal como esta, pero esta sala debe ser bastante estricta en cuanto a medidas... dudo que el 5% o mas tenga la sala optima para este sistema, mientras que, con acustización, el 100% de las salas pueden sonar perfecto, de ahí mi crítica.
De todas formas, el desarrollo esta bueno, pero no a la altura de los anteriores, deberían hacerle un ABX a Linkwitz


----------



## WILSTi (Oct 29, 2012)

Acordarme de aquellos viejos parlantes de los equipos antiguos...(tiempos aquellos)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Si, pero deja demasiadas variables al azar que no me gusta, como dije antes, podemos usar soluciones mas radicales (aunque si debemos tocar la sala, pero de una forma mas simple) que se adecuan a TODA sala, y no a las que tienen las proporciones ideales para este sistema, fijate que irónico, el sistema intenta usar la sala tal como esta, pero esta sala debe ser bastante estricta en cuanto a medidas... dudo que el 5% o mas tenga la sala optima para este sistema, mientras que, con acustización, el 100% de las salas pueden sonar perfecto, de ahí mi crítica.


Es como todo en ingeniería: un balance entre resultados y compromisos. Las dimensiones de la sala son "razonables", ya que, aún al costo de achicar el ancho de la imagen, una sala de 4 mts de ancho es adecuada, y el largo, calculo que con 5mts va "bien", y eso es - mas o menos - un living o living/comendor común en muchas casas.
Y no sé cuantas variables verdaderamente "importantes" deja al azar. En otra parte de su web y en parte de la bibliografía que refiere hay algunos parámetros acústicos y psicoacústicos que parecen no ser muy importantes (entiéndase ESCUCHABLES) aún a costa de tener una respuesta "serrucho" o con picos y/o otras cosas raras. Hay que leer en detalle la obra de este hombre para entender su postura... incluso vas a encontrar que tiene un Beringher como el tuyo para toquetear cosas y el reproductor es un Oppo 95 , así que tiene con que reproducir y con que tocar/ecualizar lo que se le ocurra, y sin embargo va por el otro camino....


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 29, 2012)

Eso seguro Edu, es un genio y un grande, pero simplemente mantengo otra postura, ojo, nunca escuche los orion por lo que me puedo tragar bien mis palabras si cuando las escuche son algo de otro mundo  pero analizado las cosas bien objetivamente, se puede llegar al mismo resultado por otra vía, nada mas.

(y la otra via es mas linda estéticamente  ) na es joda, deben sonar muy bien sabiendo de quien vienen.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 30, 2012)

Me ENCANTARIA probar esos baffles en mi living !!!!!!!!!!!!
Convengamos el el WAF lo padecemos todos en mayor o menor medida .
Y en este caso no se que es peor , si los baffles o el tratamiento de la sala.

Pero el camino de Mr. Linkwitz me resulta muyyyy atractivo en el sentido de "optimizar" o "aprovechar" las deficiencias que en los otros casos molestan .
En algun momento intentaré hacer algo asi .....


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2012)

Yo creo que quid de la cuestión va por generar la ambiencia artificialmente (con dipolos apuntando al null como dice mi amigo hiendaudio o con pequeños arrays escondidos por ahi con full range), ahí modificamos a gusto la sala, hoy quiero sala grande, retrazo la reverv y aumento el spl, sala chica, bajo reverv y la adelanto, etc ¿me explico? el resultado es el mismo, pero tenemos control total, y no creo que necesitemos mas de 4 bafles baratos y chiquitos para hacerlo...


----------



## 2SC2922 (Oct 30, 2012)

En este link http://www.linkwitzlab.com/rooms.htm
Linkwitz explica con detalle y mucha matemática (el esoterismo no es lo suyo) todo el tema de la sala y no veo que deje algo al azar.
Opino que Linkwitz no va por otro camino, sino que usa otro concepto porque no se puede comparar bafles abiertos con cerrados porque su concepto de diseño es diferente.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 30, 2012)

meto un poquito la cuchara en este tema, y a sabiendas, (aclarando que no cazo un naranjo) pero, pareciera que los radiadores dipolares esten de moda, de golpe aparecen por todos lados... realmente hacen a la diferencia? ademas de eso, coincido 100% con juan (son horribles esteticamente) jajaj, no me insulte profe!





juanfilas dijo:


> Yo creo que quid de la cuestión va por generar la ambiencia artificialmente (con dipolos apuntando al null como dice mi amigo hiendaudio o con pequeños arrays escondidos por ahi con full range), ahí modificamos a gusto la sala, hoy quiero sala grande, retrazo la reverv y aumento el spl, sala chica, bajo reverv y la adelanto, etc ¿me explico? el resultado es el mismo, pero tenemos control total, y no creo que necesitemos mas de 4 bafles baratos y chiquitos para hacerlo...


juan, te pregunto, tuviste alguna experiencia con los baffles diseñados por  Lincoln Walsh? precisamente con los Ohm Walsh?

son bafles perfectamente omnidireccionales en el plano horizontal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> meto un poquito la cuchara en este tema, y a sabiendas, (aclarando que no cazo un naranjo) pero, pareciera que los radiadores dipolares esten de moda, de golpe aparecen por todos lados... realmente hacen a la diferencia? ademas de eso, coincido 100% con juan (son horribles esteticamente) jajaj, no me insulte profe!


Jajaja...no te insulto, pero te pido que leas la página de Linkwitz 
El primer *diseño dipolar que Linkwitz publicó* fué en 1992, y ya venía de varios ensayos/estudios previos, así que esos bichos tienen más de 20 años de análisis y diseño encima. Que ahora hayan aparecido por varios lugares...no significa mucho, en particular por que la absoluta mayoría son diseños con crossovers pasivos y una mezcla de parlantes de muy alta sensibilidad en un intento de compensar la atenuación propia de la operación dipolar, pero que de ninguna manera se acercan a la performance que se logra con crossovers activos y multiamplificación. Además, tampoco es un tema de "belleza de las formas" sino de explotación del efecto de precedencia para ayudar a la recostrucción cerebral de la escena sonora.
Leete el artículo del link anterior y meditalo....


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> meto un poquito la cuchara en este tema, y a sabiendas, (aclarando que no cazo un naranjo) pero, pareciera que los radiadores dipolares esten de moda, de golpe aparecen por todos lados... realmente hacen a la diferencia? ademas de eso, coincido 100% con juan (son horribles esteticamente) jajaj, no me insulte profe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tengo un amigo que tienen unos Ohm, pero no el modelo Walsh, y otro que tiene otros (tampoco son los walsh  ) por lo que ESE modelo particular nunca lo escuche, los otros que escuche suenan bastante bien, aunque se notaba que la parte aguda no estaba resuelta del todo...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 30, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que tienen unos Ohm, pero no el modelo Walsh, y otro que tiene otros (tampoco son los walsh  ) por lo que ESE modelo particular nunca lo escuche, los otros que escuche suenan bastante bien, aunque se notaba que la parte aguda no estaba resuelta del todo...


pregunto, es como este?





PD: Perdon profe por el Offtopic ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2012)

Acá podés offtopiquear sin pedir permiso....al menos hasta que te pillen los mods jajajaja


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> pregunto, es como este?
> http://www.soundadviceblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/ohmfs.jpg
> 
> PD: Perdon profe por el Offtopic ​



No, ambas tipo monitor pero con el tweeter en una "capsula" aparte que se podía mover. Cuando vaya de nuevo a la casa de mi amigo les saco fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 31, 2012)

Disculpen que les deje esto por aquí pero es que...





http://www.steinwaylyngdorf.com/images/Resources/Steinway%20Lyngdorf%20-%20The%20Collection%202012.pdf


----------



## dearlana (Nov 4, 2012)

Es muy curioso lo de los dos woofers superpuestos y opuestos en cada caja.

A lo mejor vale la pena pasar a un plano secundario la estética ante una superior eficacia y rendimiento.

El primer día pueden resultar antiestéticos. Luego se acostumbra uno.

Una rejilla delantera no les vendría mal para no tener que estar limpiándolos mucho. Igual también la sacrificaron en un afán de máxima eficacia sonora.

De todas formas, en el altavoz de medios y su soporte...por la forma que tiene, se puede colgar la chaqueta o la gabardina


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 4, 2012)

dearlana dijo:


> .....De todas formas, en el altavoz de medios y su soporte...por la forma que tiene, se puede colgar la chaqueta o la gabardina



exacto, tiene una onda "perchero" impresionante.


----------

